# Am I wrong here?



## SRyuFighter (Feb 11, 2003)

Tonight in class my sensei asked us to spar full contact with gloves on. I began a fight with a 2nd degree black belt, whom is a girl that is one year older than myself. She has been taking Karate for 10 years. Anyway we begin sparring and she is bashing my face in. I mean she's drilling me but it's more of an annoying hit, not really one that hurts. So then I take a step back and I see that she is coming in for a kick ( or so I thought) so I raise my knee to block and she puts her foot down and comes in for a punch I (being much taller and bigger than her) hit her in the stomach with my knee. And she takes a step back and starts crying. I just kind of stand there stunned until my sensei walks over to me and asks what happened. I tell him what happened and he makes me bow out and go sit down. Was I am in the wrong to knee her so hard, or should she just learn to take it? Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Chad


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, lets see if I have the facts straight first?

Shes 18 and a second degree black belt with 10 yrs experience.
It was full contact sparing.
She went at you full out.
She ran into your knee full force.
She then started crying from the impact of your knee to her stomach.


Do I have the basics down?


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes you have all the facts straight.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2003)

From my point of view only, if it was full contact and she was going full out it was her own move that hurt her.  Be that as it may she should have expected to get hit in some manner.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea I think I was right in what I did. But I had to stand there and watch her cry and I kind of felt bad. I don't mean to sound like a pansy or anything but I really felt bad.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 11, 2003)

Given the facts you presented I dont think you should be blamed for anything.
It sounded like an accident. 
Like I tell all my students this isnt ballet, its a contact activity and sometimes accidents happen, so if you step up there to spar you take your chances
If there are females in my class I try make the males take it a bit easy on them in sparring since we usually out weigh them and are often stronger than them.
Sparring is to work on technique and isnt really meant to be a mark your turf session.
I will sometimes have one person attack only and one defend only and then switch them each round.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Given the facts you presented I dont think you should be blamed for anything.
> It sounded like an accident.
> Like I tell all my students this isnt ballet, its a contact activity and sometimes accidents happen, so if you step up there to spar you take your chances
> *



If she was my student, this is what I would have told her. I also don't think you did anything wrong either.
Bob:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *If she was my student, this is what I would have told her. I also don't think you did anything wrong either.
> Bob:asian: *




If I was her teacher I might have also told her if she is not seriously hurt (i.e. emergency room type) to suck it up and think what would happen if she were to do that in the real world when attacked.
She would be another statistic on the rape, mugging, or murder chart.


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 11, 2003)

She was so determined to hit you in the face she left everything else wide open, in American Kenpo call this white dot focus. I'm off to work now or I'd go into that more, you should ask about white/black dot focus if the term is new for you.Their are a lot of people who can go over this. You did what came natural to you , it was a defeseive move,  don't worry about it. It's a lesson she needed.
   Can someone cover Whitwe/black dot focus.

   Respectfully Dan Brady.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *She was so determined to hit you in the face she left everything else wide open, in American Kenpo call this white dot focus. I'm off to work now or I'd go into that more, you should ask about white/black dot focus if the term is new for you.Their are a lot of people who can go over this. You did what came natural to you , it was a defeseive move,  don't worry about it. It's a lesson she needed.
> Can someone cover Whitwe/black dot focus.
> 
> Respectfully Dan Brady. *




Is that anything like target fixation?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Yea I think I was right in what I did. But I had to stand there and watch her cry and I kind of felt bad. I don't mean to sound like a pansy or anything but I really felt bad. *



SRyuFighter,


You Pansy, to actually feel bad for hurting someone. Come on Now?   Seriously, You are not A pansy, I would call you a positive member of society that you were will to step up and take your chances in the trianing, yet your intent was not to seriosuly hurt the opponent, and that you felt bad about it is a good thing to many a person. Do not loose any sleep about the feeling bad thing. I respect you more for it and we have never meet.

As for the sparring, the young lady could have stopped her attacked if she knew about the danger of your raised knee? I hope the young lady comes back with the lesson learned and adds it to her list and continues to spar and learn.


Just my thoughts and opnions, take them for what you want.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 12, 2003)

It was an accident. You are bigger, and she got hurt more than expected. It happens- it has happened to me. Don't feel bad, you didn't intend injury, and as for her crying- well, I don't have a lot of patience for that. The last time I teared up was because I got hit in the nose (also an accident) and I couldn't help it.

You are nice to be concerned, but if the sensei wanted to stop the match so she should get her breath, ideally he could have found you another opponent or just had you both bow out. You did nothing worng.


----------



## jazkiljok (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *... And she takes a step back and starts crying. I just kind of stand there stunned until my sensei walks over to me and asks what happened. I tell him what happened and he makes me bow out and go sit down. Was I am in the wrong to knee her so hard, or should she just learn to take it? Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chad *



Come in with Flowers, a nice card--- and always bring a hankerchief to school for these types of emergencies... tears? always works on the good guys

peace


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks, I actually tried the flower thing a nd now were going out on Friday. Haha, it's funny how things work out thanks for all the helpful comments.

Chad


----------



## Erkki (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Thanks, I actually tried the flower thing a nd now were going out on Friday. Haha, it's funny how things work out thanks for all the helpful comments.
> 
> Chad *



:rofl: Hahaha!!!  That's smooth!!  You're my new hero.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Erkki _
> *:rofl: Hahaha!!!  That's smooth!!  You're my new hero. *




Thanks!


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 13, 2003)

Consolation guy gets rewarded! 

Well, have fun.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 13, 2003)

And see, it worked! Now you guys are goin' out! 

Sorry, I was trying to think of the most sexist thing I could come up with. How'd I do?

:rofl: I'm only kidding!

On a serious note, I had something like that happend to me when I was 15 years old....

It was a grappling class that was integrated into the TKD and kickboxing program at the school I was affiliated with. I was partnered up with a girl that was over twice my age (about 32), but I still outweighed her (even if it was only by about 20 lbs.), outranked her, and out-strengthed her. Anyways, she really came after me. She would tie up with me and try to toss me around, concentrating her strength up top. I was going as easy as I could. Keep in mind, I also had middle school and high school wrestling experience. I had held her off, and let her attempt to try to push me around from up-top. About 30 seconds into it I decided to take her down, because she wasn't getting anywhere with me up top. When she came foward to tie up again, I shot at her lead leg, spun, and I was behind her in what wrestlers call a "high-crotch" position (if you can picture this, this is where I am on one knee behind her with my shoulders in line with the back of her thigh, my head to the right of her hips, and my right arm around her right leg, and my left arm coming from between the legs, and lying across the inside left thigh).

Now, as pornographic as that all sounds ( ), the attempt was to drive my shoulder foward into her thigh/hip, while stopping the knees, so she would be forced to fall foward. From there, you can work whatever you want (armbars, ankle locks, chokes, etc.) This is all supposed to happend within a split second. What instead heppends is she panics, and her upper-body attempts to follow me, while her legs stayed immobile. needless to say, her lead leg then slipped, and next thing I knew she was on the floor crying before I could even finish the move.

The difference was that in this case, she had to go be rushed to emergancy to have the ligaments in her knee repaired, and her tendon re-attatched.

I felt SOOOOOOOO bad! The truth is, I love fighting, but I hate hurting people, especially women. That was why I always hated partnering with women for sparring, and such. I was very upset. I was able to talk to her afterwards, though, and she assured me that it wasn't my fault. She understood that in any martial discipline there is a risk of injury. This risk is elavated if you choose to participate in sparring, or submission grappling. Luckily, she said, injuries heal. The point is, we can waste our time blaming the other person, or ourselves even for an ACCIDENT, or we can try to learn something from the experience. If we choose to learn, then we choose to grow. And if we grow, then we have accomplished why we took the martial discipline in the first place. Well, I think she was right.

And where ever she is today, that is the attitude of a strong and capeable woman, one who knows how to take control of her life, perservere, and not be a victim no matter what happends. I think that her story represents a good example to follow for everyone.

    :asian:

P.S. I was 15 when that happend, and it just hit me that was 10 years ago!  I think I am going to drink myself silly, and cry at the same time. :drink2tha :wah: I'm old as s**t


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 13, 2003)

As old as I am, I still don't know when to shut up! I write the longest posts in the world. My goodness! I started talking early when I was a baby...and it just never stops!

:cuss:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> I write the longest posts in the world.
> 
> Yes, yes you do.
> ...


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm with you Paul I also love fighting but I hate hurting people. Especially women, I also love women and it is very ****** to hurt one when trying to have a good time and improve skills.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey, does anyone else see the wrongness of kicking someone's *** and then going out on a date with her? 



Cthulhu


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 14, 2003)

Depends on who's paying


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't think it's wrong at all! lol.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 14, 2003)

I hate to sound mean, but if you start _crying_ after taking a hit during sparring after years spent studying the same art, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 14, 2003)

Phil, I think that hurt more than the knee.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 14, 2003)

No comment.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm sorry.  I really don't want to sound like a jerk.  It's just... I keep thinking about that scene in that baseball movie with Tom Hanks and Geena Davis, where Tom Hanks says, "There's no _crying_ in baseball!"  I don't know the parties involved and shouldn't have shot off my mouth;  sometimes my tendency towards sardonic one-liners gets the better of me.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 14, 2003)

Hah well I was the other party involved. And don't apologize for voicing your opinion Phil. In her defense she is a good fighter, I just got her that time. We normally have great sparring matches. It was just one of those things. I was surprised when she cried though.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Hah well I was the other party involved. And don't apologize for voicing your opinion Phil. In her defense she is a good fighter, I just got her that time. We normally have great sparring matches. It was just one of those things. I was surprised when she cried though. *



This situation reminds me of that T-Shirt........xxxt Happens.

How did the date go by the way?


----------



## TkdWarrior (Feb 17, 2003)

man how many times u can give a good beating then a date??
cool man :asian: 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 17, 2003)

The date went well. Were gonna go out next week also.


----------



## D.Cobb (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Is that anything like target fixation? *



Yes it is....

White dot focus could be compared to tunnel vision, whereas black dot focus is similar to using peripheral vision, and you can actually see all that is going on.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Yes it is....
> 
> White dot focus could be compared to tunnel vision, whereas black dot focus is similar to using peripheral vision, and you can actually see all that is going on.
> ...



You can find more about white dot/ black dot focus here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3349 
Hope this helps.

--Dave


:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Tonight in class my sensei asked us to spar full contact with gloves on. I began a fight with a 2nd degree black belt, whom is a girl that is one year older than myself. She has been taking Karate for 10 years. Anyway we begin sparring and she is bashing my face in. I mean she's drilling me but it's more of an annoying hit, not really one that hurts. So then I take a step back and I see that she is coming in for a kick ( or so I thought) so I raise my knee to block and she puts her foot down and comes in for a punch I (being much taller and bigger than her) hit her in the stomach with my knee. And she takes a step back and starts crying. I just kind of stand there stunned until my sensei walks over to me and asks what happened. I tell him what happened and he makes me bow out and go sit down. Was I am in the wrong to knee her so hard, or should she just learn to take it? Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chad *



Bowing out when someone gets hurt is normal. I actually had an instructor tell me to hit a girl that was a bit cocky.

When I first started training under my brother-in-law, I went to a TKD school on the side 2 days a week for 6 months to get my legs loosened up. The TKD instructor was also a Kenpo instructor and I had a a lot of Kajukenbo experience and he like to spend time with me showing me the differances in the arts. Any way he had already noticed that I had good hands in sparring and I was using mostly my hands because my legs were tight. I was wearing a white belt and this lady was wearing a green belt and she kept telling me to hit her. 

The instructor looked at me and said "give it to her!"

Thats not my style, I sparred as normal. There was nothing to prove, but I'm sure he had his reasons for wanting her to get it.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 27, 2003)

I had an experience like this happen to me just on tuesday.  myself and a friend of mine were sparring, he's an advanced green belt in AK, and the round JUST started.  two seconds into it he came at me with a good combo that ended with an inside out crescent that I just barely dodged.  granted, he's usually very docile and we have to get him riled up to get him to go at it...not this time.  after the crescent, I complimented him, telling him good, keep it up.  just after I said it, he was winding up for another and just as he did, he raised his hands and I planted a front kick right in his gut as he was charging in.  after it planted, I said "Bad" as a joke.  I didn't realize that it had hit him that hard.  he startes wheezing and his eyes started to water.  I believe I hit him in the lower part of his diaphragm and got in between breaths which was why he couldn't get his breathing under control.  I told him to raise his arms up and take some shallow breaths and while he did that, I took his head gear off.  just like everyone else has said, accidents and ***** happens.  that's why we're friends and we can joke about it later and brush it off...or ask the person to go out on a date.


----------



## D.Cobb (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I had an experience like this happen to me just on tuesday.  myself and a friend of mine were sparring, he's an advanced green belt in AK, and the round JUST started.  two seconds into it he came at me with a good combo that ended with an inside out crescent that I just barely dodged.  granted, he's usually very docile and we have to get him riled up to get him to go at it...not this time.  after the crescent, I complimented him, telling him good, keep it up.  just after I said it, he was winding up for another and just as he did, he raised his hands and I planted a front kick right in his gut as he was charging in.  after it planted, I said "Bad" as a joke.  I didn't realize that it had hit him that hard.  he startes wheezing and his eyes started to water.  I believe I hit him in the lower part of his diaphragm and got in between breaths which was why he couldn't get his breathing under control.  I told him to raise his arms up and take some shallow breaths and while he did that, I took his head gear off.  just like everyone else has said, accidents and ***** happens.  that's why we're friends and we can joke about it later and brush it off...or ask the person to go out on a date.   *




So what did he say when you asked him on the date?
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
--Dave


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 28, 2003)

not my type...hell, not even the right gender.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 28, 2003)

Chronuss where are you in West Virginia?


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *not my type...hell, not even the right gender. *



Easy Tiger, it was just a joke.....

--Dave


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 1, 2003)

i think that when you spar at all you take a risk of being injured.  there is always that possibility.  you need to take your lumps.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm struck by two items that have come up in this discussion.

One, I have no problem with full contact sparring, but I'm surprised that the head instructor was not supervising the match directly. I know you mentioned that your opponent was a black belt, I take it from that fact being mentioned that you are not? The fact that your instructor had to come over and ask what happened disturbs me. The instructor should have been right on top of the situation. If that means only one full contact match at a time, so be it.

Two, someone tried to make you feel better by telling you it was an accident. Didn't sound like one to me. You said it was FULL CONTACT, wasn't it? Sounded to me like a good clean technique, from my point of view you've got nothing to be sorry for. It's all about creating openings or taking advantage of openings your opponent creates, intentionally or unintentionally. Remember what you're there for. If a person steps into a full contact match they've got to be willing to give AND take.

Don't beat youself up over it.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 2, 2003)

No I am not a Black Belt. I guess my instructor thought that she could handle the situatioin. There were two matches going on. I assume he was watching that one at the time.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 2, 2003)

BTW, IS this for real? I doubt any 18 yr old girl who is a 2nd degree BB would cry after being kneed at the stomach. Afterall, being a BB, she must have been struck many many times already, and must have lost fights, and even got unfairly struck before.  

I find this story fishy.

What kind of BB your school is producing, if this is true?

And what the heck she was crying about?  Made no sense whatsoever. If anything, any 18 year old girl would throw it right back at you 2X harder.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *BTW, IS this for real? I doubt any 18 yr old girl who is a 2nd degree BB would cry after being kneed at the stomach. Afterall, being a BB, she must have been struck many many times already, and must have lost fights, and even got unfairly struck before.
> 
> I find this story fishy.
> ...



Yes it's for real! I take offense to someone calling me a liar. I knocked the wind out of her. Plain and simple. I don't quite know why she was crying, as I'm not her.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Thanks, I actually tried the flower thing a nd now were going out on Friday. Haha, it's funny how things work out thanks for all the helpful comments.
> 
> Chad *



Thats almost the same way I met my wife.  She walked in to a kick, it must have really stunned her because she ended up with me.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Yes it's for real! I take offense to someone calling me a liar. I knocked the wind out of her. Plain and simple. I don't quite know why she was crying, as I'm not her. *



Oh c'mon.  This is the internet. People are often dramatic in story telling.  I am not calling any one a liar. One would need proof in order to make that accusation.  I just find a lot of loose ends in the story.

What I know is, most 18 yr old would NOT cry. They will get right back at you and MAKE YOU CRY instead!  

How come you didn't bother to go ask her why she cried? The first thing anyone would do, would rush to her side to see what was wrong.  Wouldn't you be concerned if she was injured? I know I would. I would drop everything to rush to help her. Afterall, she is your fellow training partner, not some punk you kicked.

She is a 2nd degree BB. Now if she got hurt, she might shed a few tears, as most would. But bout her eyes out? Unusual, wouldn't you say?


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 3, 2003)

When I embellish my stories they are way off the wall. She cried, I didn't say she started bawling or anything. Tears were shed and she stood there in obvious pain for a minute. I didnt go to her because my sensei told me to bow out and go sit down. And yes Jonathan 18 year olds DO CRY. Obviousily, Just because your a black belt doesnt make you invincible. Skilled? Yes. But you can stll get the wind knocked out of you.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Thanks, I actually tried the flower thing a nd now were going out on Friday. Haha, it's funny how things work out thanks for all the helpful comments.
> 
> Chad *



quick...contact Kaith and have him change your username to RyuRiccoSuave....


----------



## JDenz (Mar 3, 2003)

Good thing it wsn't me I would have cracked her with a stick nd laughed at her.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 3, 2003)

For some of you more sensitive types out there that was a joke.  I wouldn't feel bad at all If I were you.  Would you feel bad if it was a guy.  If a women wants to be treated like an equal treat them like an equal.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 4, 2003)

So she shedded a few tears. Big deal. You made it sounded like she was crying her eyes out.  Sheeze!


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *So she shedded a few tears. Big deal. You made it sounded like she was crying her eyes out.  Sheeze! *



Actually, the only reference to crying in the original post was:



> And she takes a step back and starts crying.



Doesn't look like he implied she was 'crying her eyes out' to me.

Cthulhu


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 4, 2003)

If it was me, I would definitely find out what happened to my training partner, even if I was not the one who hurt her or him.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 4, 2003)

What are you trying to do her Jonathan?


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

the seemingly impossible to answer question has been asked. Good job, SRyuFighter.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 4, 2003)

haha thanks Paul.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *What are you trying to do her Jonathan? *



Just how do you treat people you train with? 

Too much to expect from a teenager, I suppose.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *Just how do you treat people you train with?
> 
> Too much to expect from a teenager, I suppose. *



I treat them with respect. But when my Sensei is there a split second after the event and tells me to bow out and go sit down. I'm not going to tell him no and go check on her. I don't think being a teenager has anything to do with it. That is a very immature outlook, you can't justify your whims by saying oh well he's a teenager.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

Sounds like people are reading things into the situation because of the sparsity of details! Probably "you had to have been there" to know.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

First of all, I want to say here that SRyuFighter, your the mac-daddy pimp! I looked at your profile, and it looks like your only about 17 years old. And this chick is 18!

So, lets examine the facts....you found an older chick, kicked her @$$, made her cry, and THEN got her to go out with you! 

Now for the ultimate question....is she hot?

I'm going to assume yes, which makes you a stud. There is no getting around it!!!! The MartialTalk award for biggest stud is.......(drum roll)......SRyuFighter!!!!!!!! :ladysman: :boing2: 

You think I am kidding or being sarcastic, but I am so not. Rich Parsons....HELLO? ARE YOU THERE!? This is the dude you need to talk to about getting the chicks! Most definatily! 

I can't even get over it. I'm giving you an award on MOB's martialtalk awards thread for biggest martialtalk stud.

By the way: if it is any consolation, you have carried yourself on this forum in a very mature manner. I would have never guessed you were still in high school by the maturity level that I have seen you present here. Take that as a seriously good complement.  

Jonathan Napalm: I have a good question. How old are YOU, anyways?


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Sounds like people are reading things into the situation because of the sparsity of details! Probably "you had to have been there" to know. *



Arnisador....There is only one way to interpret the situation.....SRyuFighter is a stud! Plain and simple!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Arnisador....There is only one way to interpret the situation.....SRyuFighter is a stud! Plain and simple! *



I am forced to bow to *PAUL*'s superior, and surprisingly terse, logic.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I am forced to bow to PAUL's superior, and surprisingly terse, logic. *



For once I was Terse!!!! Ha ha! See?????????? I AM getting better at shortening my posts!

Whao! :rofl:


----------



## Wes Idol (Mar 5, 2003)

QUOTE]_Originally posted by PAUL _
*Stick fighting is like Ballet, except there is no music, no choreography, and the dancers hit each other with sticks.*[/QUOTE] 

Paul, 

Did you get this quote (found at the bottom of your posts) from "Jack Handy's Deep Thoughts"...a Saturday Night Live skit from around 1990?  I saw these exact words on Saturday Night Live in the early 1990 or 91...using "Boxing" instead of "Stick fighting" and leave out the ending words "with sticks."

Remake or coincidence, but still very funny.

Respectfully, 

WI, HI
UKS


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wes Idol _
> *QUOTE]Originally posted by PAUL
> Stick fighting is like Ballet, except there is no music, no choreography, and the dancers hit each other with sticks.*


* 

Paul, 

Did you get this quote (found at the bottom of your posts) from "Jack Handy's Deep Thoughts"...a Saturday Night Live skit from around 1990?  I saw these exact words on Saturday Night Live in the early 1990 or 91...using "Boxing" instead of "Stick fighting" and leave out the ending words "with sticks."

Remake or coincidence, but still very funny.

Respectfully, 

WI, HI
UKS *[/QUOTE] 

Coincidence, I think. It could of been one of those things I've heard before, and it registered in my subconscience. Who knows. It just popped in my mellon one day, so I put it in my signature!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *
> 
> You think I am kidding or being sarcastic, but I am so not. Rich Parsons....HELLO? ARE YOU THERE!? This is the dude you need to talk to about getting the chicks! Most definatily!
> ...




Paul,


First, besides Susan AKA the Cute litle Bunny that keeps coming at you like a Pitbull , I have not found ant women really rady to spar me.  And if ti only gets me 18 year old girls, I think I will wait for them to get a little older before I *"hit"* on them.  

Good Luck SRyuFighter!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

Come on, buddy! I think that at least one 18 year old is good for any man in their mid-thirties labido! Go for one last whirl before you turn all grey and wrinkley, and before the viagra perscription....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Come on, buddy! I think that at least one 18 year old is good for any man in their mid-thirties labido! Go for one last whirl before you turn all grey and wrinkley, and before the viagra perscription.... *



I prefer my Women Old enough to get into any bar and to be able to by themselves a drink, or order for the both of us.  

25 to 36 is my serious range, any younger and it is just hanging out for the night having fun.  

To bad I am old and 'Fat' and over the  hill and half dead, and oh no wait I have all my hair, so I have at least that. :shrug: 

:rofl:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *First of all, I want to say here that SRyuFighter, your the mac-daddy pimp! I looked at your profile, and it looks like your only about 17 years old. And this chick is 18!
> 
> So, lets examine the facts....you found an older chick, kicked her @$$, made her cry, and THEN got her to go out with you!
> ...



Well thanks Paul! And I think she's hot. She does a little bit of local modeling but nothing big.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Well thanks Paul! And I think she's hot. She does a little bit of local modeling but nothing big. *



Listen to this guy. Some "local modeling but nothin big." Spoken like a true stud! Well good luck w/ that one, NOT that you will need it.:supcool:


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 5, 2003)

we should all just wish him the best of luck, i know i do.... i think some of you wish the roles were reversed...lol


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks everybody I appreciate it.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *we should all just wish him the best of luck, i know i do.... i think some of you wish the roles were reversed...lol *



Yeah...

I think it'd be funny if she'd kicked *his* *** and made him cry.... 


Seriously, have fun with this one. I have yet to pull someone who does martial arts. Possibly because I fear their left hooks....


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aegis _
> *Yeah...
> 
> I think it'd be funny if she'd kicked his *** and made him cry....
> *



He'd be an EVEN BIGGER stud, if she made HIM cry, and then he got her to go out with him!


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 6, 2003)

Nah- that would be too easy. 

Well done, dude.  You are cool.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh well, any mature person would follow up to find out what happened.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *Oh well, any mature person would follow up to find out what happened. *



Now what are you talking about?:idunno:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *Oh well, any mature person would follow up to find out what happened. *



Wow now you are actually making me mad. It has nothing to do with maturity, if you were mature perhaps you would know that. My sensei was checking on her, it was obvious what happened. I said earlier I apologized. What do you want me to do Napalm send her to the doctor and get a report for knocking the wind out of her. I mean we go out now and we've of course talked about it. I assumed everyone would know that. I guess you have to spell it out for some people.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Wow now you are actually making me mad. It has nothing to do with maturity, if you were mature perhaps you would know that. My sensei was checking on her, it was obvious what happened. I said earlier I apologized. What do you want me to do Napalm send her to the doctor and get a report for knocking the wind out of her. I mean we go out now and we've of course talked about it. I assumed everyone would know that. I guess you have to spell it out for some people. *




SRyuFighter,

I think that JN is having problems and is looking to pick a fight here or to vent steam just on the border of being warned or suspended, yet it pushes others over the top.

Just add him to your ignore list if he bothers you.

Have a nice Day


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2003)

Please, keep the discussion polite and professional.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Please, keep the discussion polite and professional.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *




Yes, Sir, I will, I apologize. :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Mar 6, 2003)

First RSK now these guys man this is becoming an angry place I keep waiting for a hockey game to break out.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *First RSK now these guys man this is becoming an angry place I keep waiting for a hockey game to break out. *




Hockey is a great game.

Any Game that has two blades a stick and fighting has to be cool!  :rofl: 

It is a FMA inside joke


----------



## JDenz (Mar 6, 2003)

lol i get it i work out at tim's school


----------



## Quick Sand (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey,

Sounds to me like you've totally made the best of the situation. It was obviously an accident and the fact that you felt bad etc. also makes me respect you more. From the point of view of a female not a whole lot older then her, occasionally stuff happens. I've teared up a few times in sparring from accidental hits that just got me in the wrong place or between breaths etc. There are times when you physically can't help it. 

Also from the point of view of a female, . . . . .  you don't happen to have an older brother or anything in Canada do you???? 

No seriously, you sound like a really nice, MATURE, guy and I hope things go well with this girl.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Hey,
> 
> Sounds to me like you've totally made the best of the situation. It was obviously an accident and the fact that you felt bad etc. also makes me respect you more. From the point of view of a female not a whole lot older then her, occasionally stuff happens. I've teared up a few times in sparring from accidental hits that just got me in the wrong place or between breaths etc. There are times when you physically can't help it.
> ...



Thank You very much! And actually I do have a brother in Canada...lol.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Please, keep the discussion polite and professional.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



Yes sorry about that but It got rather old. I will keep it more polite in the future.


----------



## Infight (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Tonight in class my sensei asked us to spar full contact with gloves on. I began a fight with a 2nd degree black belt, whom is a girl that is one year older than myself. She has been taking Karate for 10 years. Anyway we begin sparring and she is bashing my face in. I mean she's drilling me but it's more of an annoying hit, not really one that hurts. So then I take a step back and I see that she is coming in for a kick ( or so I thought) so I raise my knee to block and she puts her foot down and comes in for a punch I (being much taller and bigger than her) hit her in the stomach with my knee. And she takes a step back and starts crying. I just kind of stand there stunned until my sensei walks over to me and asks what happened. I tell him what happened and he makes me bow out and go sit down. Was I am in the wrong to knee her so hard, or should she just learn to take it? Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chad *



         You coward! How dare you hurt a girl! Fight like a man, no matter the reasons, you shouldnt have hurted that girl, cause no matter what she does it will not hurt you, so there is no need to knee her or anything else, ever you fight a girl you should take easy!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 8, 2003)

I think your being a little harsh. In martial arts, people sometimes get hurt, and accidents happend. The harder you train, the more likely an accident will occur. If a woman decides to get the gear on and spar, or fight, she must realize the chance that she could get hurt. If the guy is stronger, or more experienced, of course he should take it easy, but not sooooo easy that the woman doesn't gain anything from her training. Remember, the woman probably came to learn a martial art so she can defend herself AGAINST attackers who may be larger and stronger then she (and quite frankly, male). If she is willing to get in a ring and fight a guy, then she probably doesn't want (and SHOULDN"T want) the guy to patty-cake around with her. She wants some realism to benifit her in case she is attacked for real.

Finding the balance between realism and control can be difficult sometimes, and the less experience you have the more difficult it becomes. That's why sparring beginners can be the worst, because they don't have any control at all. When I read SRyuFighter's explaination, I don't think he ment to hurt her on purpose, but accidents happend. I don't think we should be so hard on him for it, if you ask me. She wasn't perminantly injured, and she is probably a better person for it now. That's how lessons are learned, and how tenacity is built.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *You coward! How dare you hurt a girl! Fight like a man, no matter the reasons, you shouldnt have hurted that girl, cause no matter what she does it will not hurt you, so there is no need to knee her or anything else, ever you fight a girl you should take easy! *



Well it seems your name says it all- it's good to know that the "dick of the week" award does not need to go unclaimed. 

You have either not read through the whole thread or you don't care. At least I hope that's the case. Because if not, you have just spouted the most macho, bull$h!t drivel I've heard in a long time. (Paul expressed it better, and certainly more politely.) But really- I hope you don't underestimate everyone the way you do women because if you do, I don't see you living to age 30.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

Please, keep the discussion polite and respectful.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 8, 2003)

Infight it was an accident also. You probably didn't read everything and that's ok. But I didnt mean to hurt her, it simply happened.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 8, 2003)

in every contact "sport" there is always a chance of someone getting injured.  you either take that chance or sit you a$$ on the bench.  it's your decision.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 9, 2003)

Gee. I lost track of this thread a while ago.  *sigh*. This whole thing is totally stupid. People get hit accidentally in MA training. So what's the big deal? Why cried in the first place? Why made this thread in the first place?  Unless you are a moron, you wouldn't have hit her purposefully. So? Of course you would feel bad. Naturally, reasonable  people would deal with it on the spot and resolve the issue, if any at all.  When I first asked the question, it was b/c the whole thing sounded so trivial and silly that it is so unreal.  Oh well....  Can't believe I am wasting my Sunday afternoon posting about it.


----------



## Zepp (Mar 9, 2003)

Just read this thread.

SRyuFighter,
You sir, are the mother-f!!!ing man!  You kicked her *** without even meaning to, and then dated her?
We're not worthy.  :asian: 

(Though the way this thread seems to be going, I wouldn't blame you if you've already stopped reading it.)


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Just read this thread.
> 
> SRyuFighter,
> ...



Why thanks Zepp! I'm still here, i'm just going to ignore certain posts and reply to others.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *You kicked her *** without even meaning to, and then dated her?
> *



Here in Australia, to go on a date with someone is a good thing, as it is there in the US.
But to 'DATE' someone is not a good thing....
How can I put this politely?
To be dated is to be struck(the weapon is no important), in the, um, you know, um, the butt hole!
Isn't it funny how translations change across a bit of water....
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
--Dave
:rofl:


----------



## lonekimono (Mar 9, 2003)

There is a saying 


                "move like lighting,hit like thunder" 

 

                         yours in kenpo

                           George(lonekimono) Elmer


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Here in Australia, to go on a date with someone is a good thing, as it is there in the US.
> But to 'DATE' someone is not a good thing....
> How can I put this politely?
> ...



That's not much different then here in the states....being "dated,"....isn't that what happends if the date goes well?  :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 10, 2003)

I know I shouldn't be encouraging, but good point....... 

See, that's what I was talking about, Infight. Most Females martial artists (and should never be under-estimated, for that matter) are not going to like what you said.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 10, 2003)

Well let me say I won't apologise for what I said, since I meant it. But I do acknowlege that the spirit in which I said it wasn't very nice. (BTW, that was the edited version. Guess I need a better censor). 

I know being female I'm smaller, weaker and less intimidating than just about any man. But if you bump into me in the dojo, you will damn well come away respecting me. Fact. 

D. Cobb- isn't it you Aussies who call sex "rooting"? There's some seriously weird terminology going on down there IMHFO


----------



## chufeng (Mar 10, 2003)

Jill666,

I would like everyone here to know that I trained with a woman back in the 1980s who was extremely dangerous...
Anyone who took it "easy" on her regretted that decision...because she hit like a freakin' freight train...

Once she got pissed and kicked a reinforced STEEL door jam...bent it...door didn't work right after that...

I saw a woman in China-town, Honolulu, Hawaii who everyone gave plenty of room to...(she was crazy...but that's not the point)...she would walk around China-town tossing ice cubes up in the air and literally shattering them with a single finger strike... very scary...

No, I don't doubt the potential lethality of any person, regardless of sex...to do so is egotistical and stupid.

Better to judge someone on their capabilities...and you can't do that until you've spent some time with them in the ring, on the mat, or in the street.

Good training,
:asian:
chufeng


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Jill666,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infight (Mar 13, 2003)

LOL, hey SRyuFighter, dont get upset, i was just pissing you off, i know that it happens, lucky you who dated her, i just found it a funny thread.
       Hey Jill666, ill live a long time, i just understimate Kenpo fighter a Kung Fu similars, all the others i respect. When some of these arts prove something, ill respect them.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *D. Cobb- isn't it you Aussies who call sex "rooting"? There's some seriously weird terminology going on down there IMHFO
> 
> *



Yes, maam we do call it rooting(this would be a good spot for a smiley with an embarrassed smile)

As to weird terminology, you guys don't know the half of it. As I said in a post on another thread, we Australians have our own version of the English language. We pronounce it Strine, which if said with the Aussie nasal twang, is our way of saying Australian.

Oh and by the way, I don't need to meet you in the dojo to respect you..... I already do!
--Dave:asian:


----------



## Kingston (Mar 30, 2003)

lol not sure if anyone is gunna get to this post, all hidden back on the 8'th page.

Anyway this thread kind of intresting thought id add my two cents.

alot of people keep throwing the word injured around....did she get injured? didn't sound like it, just got a hard hit. so what? napalm not being to bright thinks you should have run over to comfort her or see how shes doing.......i would have waited for her to get up, see if shes ok, then i would keep going.  

First of all its her fault she got hit not yours....your not a plastic punchin bag your suposed to hit back.

second i find it kind of wierd that even though, as you described it, she was going at it pretty hard (or reasonably hard) she couldn't manage to hurt you (i could be mistaken) and was your knee the first hit in the "match"? 

that seems kind of strange to me a BB being so easily defeated?(im kind of being sarcastic there lol)

anyway she should be thanking you for hitting her, you should do it more often, and from my impression you should hit her harder. shes a BB for gods sake! She has something like 10 years experience (if my memory serves me) WHY CANT SHE TAKE A HIT? (im sure she can.....probaly was a lucky or un-lucky hit however you want to look at it)

was she crying? or was it just a natural reflex from the hit? for me there's a difference, one is reasonable the other, for her level and experience is not.

sorry to say this, but you made the place you train at seem like a Pu@@y factory, where after 10 years of training you dance around feeling bad if you make any hard contact, and stop immediatly if someone shows signs of accualy feeling one ounce of pain from a strike. (perhaps i could have just said it doesn't seem like you train for reality) I meen after 10 years how much more intence should it get?

good job getting the girl, you must be a smooth guy. i hope it all works out well.

didn't mean to be to harsh, Its possible im missinturpreting what your saying. You seem like a good guy, who cares about his training partners.

thanks.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 30, 2003)

Well dude like I said I just got her good. And that was the first hit of the match that wasnt blocked or partially blocked. I am 6'3 she is 5'1 so there weren't too many blows to the face from her to me. And I'm in pretty good shape. I just got her one. The place where i train is not a pansy factory (using a nice word there). There are many tough fighters. I simply got a good hit. It's not like I've never put on gloves before either.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aegis _
> *Yeah...
> 
> I think it'd be funny if she'd kicked his *** and made him cry....
> ...



That post reminds me of a great song, called "You've got a Shaolin Kung-Fu Death Grip On My Soul" by Lee Press-on and the Nails.  It's a really fun Rockabilly tune.  You can probably find it on Kazaa, or at your local record store (album is called "El Bando en Fuego"

Here's a few snips of the lyrics

You've got a mean right hook, and mamma it's knockin' me out
And your perfect form is makin' me scream and shout!

You got a Shaolin Kung-Fu death grip on my soul!
Well I can't break free and my struggles are taken their toll
I thought I was a champion, but here's a fight I just don't wanna win
You got a Shaolin Kung-Fu death grip on my soul!


----------

